# [Suche] Batch um Audio files zu kopieren, aneinanderhängen usw.



## cocoon (27. September 2008)

Ich suche ein Audioprogramm, mit dem ich eine Batchverarbeitung erstellen kann. Konkret benötige ich folgende Funktionalität:

Ich habe in meinem Verzeichnis mehrere Audio-Dateien (A) liegen. Das Batch soll jede Audiodatei so bearbeiten, dass sie nach der Bearbeitung nicht mehr (A) ist, sondern (A)-Pause-(A)-Pause-(A)-Pause. Die Pause soll jeweils in der Länge der Audiodatei selbst (plus ein paar Sekunden Puffer) sein.

Beispiel: Eine Audiodatei "auto.mp3" besteht aus einem gesprochenen Text "Das Auto ist grün." von 2 Sekunden Länge. Nachdem das Batch drübergelaufen ist, ist die Audiodatei insgesamt 18 Sekunden lang, nämlich: "Das Auto ist grün." - 2+2 Sek. Pause - "Das Auto ist grün." - 2+2 Sek. Pause - "Das Auto ist grün." 2+2 Sek. Pause.

Falls jetzt alle doof gucken: Es geht darum, mein Vokabellernprogramm mit Audiofiles zu füttern, so dass mir die Vokabel vorgelesen wird, und ich dreimal genug Zeit habe, sie nachzusprechen, um die Betonung zu lernen. ;-)

Dank Euch.


----------



## bokay (27. September 2008)

Wäre es nicht einfacher und vor Allem Recourcensparender das Program so zu programieren das die Datei abgespielt wird, eine Pause gesetzt wird und dann das ganze wieder von vorne...

Ansonsten kann man in Cubase z.B. Aktionen erstellen die dann automatisch durchgeführt werden. Ist aber dann kein richtiges "_batchen_"


----------



## cocoon (28. September 2008)

Ich programmiere keine Vokabelsoftware, sondern habe eine Lernsoftware, in der ich für jede Vokabel auch Sound-Files einfügen kann. Insofern habe ich leider keinen Einfluss auf das Abspielverhalten (es wird beim Abfragen der Vokabel bzw. beim Anzeigen der Antwort einfach das Soundfile abgespielt). Insofern benötige ich eine effiziente Methode, viele Soundfiles auf einmal so anzupassen, dass ich sie einfach einfügen kann.

Cubase ist kostenpflichtig - und teuer, oder?


----------



## chmee (28. September 2008)

Soundforge kann batchen und Version 5 sollte nicht so teuer sein. Mit n bissel Schweiss könnte man so etwas mit AHK und Winamp machen.

mfg chmee


----------

